# Fx5



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

just wondering if i could add a fx5 from one tank and put it on another tank that is already set up and running? or will it mess things up with the water?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

You shouldn't have any problems as long as the filter came off a healthy setup. Using a cycled canister filter is a very easy way to quickly cycle a new tank...


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

im putting it on an existing tank with an fx5 on it already.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Should be just fine. Double your flow, double your fun. 

Is this related to your plywood tank leak?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Double your fun, double your stocks


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Should be just fine. Double your flow, double your fun.
> 
> Is this related to your plywood tank leak?


yeah tried to fix it and it still is leaking. so it might be a huge project and take some time. might just try and sell it to someone for a snake tank or something, and build an acrylic tank. wanted to do one anyhow just not this soon


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

and thanks guys i just wanted to make sure nothing funky would happen.


----------

